# What PE review course is the best for PE Civil WRE?



## JaxTeller (May 30, 2017)

What PE review course is the best for PE Civil WRE?


----------



## Binkers41 (May 30, 2017)

JaxTeller said:


> What PE review course is the best for PE Civil WRE?


Absolutely EET.  That's what I did, and the afternoon portion was excellent.


----------



## leggo PE (May 30, 2017)

I second WRE! I took the breadth and structural depth, but had Nazrul (the WRE depth instructor) for the water portion and part of the soils portion of the breadth section. I firmly believe that he must do a great job with the WRE depth based on his lectures and notes for the breadth sections, for which he is responsible.

I have also only ever read fantastic things about the WRE depth EET class on EB.com. I'm really not sure there's another option out there that compares quite as well!


----------



## AyanHein (May 30, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> I second WRE! I took the breadth and structural depth, but had Nazrul (the WRE depth instructor) for the water portion and part of the soils portion of the breadth section. I firmly believe that he must do a great job with the WRE depth based on his lectures and notes for the breadth sections, for which he is responsible.
> 
> I have also only ever read fantastic things about the WRE depth EET class on EB.com. I'm really not sure there's another option out there that compares quite as well!


How's EET structural depth? I thought their structural portion for breadth was just ok.


----------



## AyanHein (May 30, 2017)

For civil pe WRE, EET is the one. Don't look anything else. Nazrul teaches water portion, half of Soil Mechanic and Matraial. His notes were well organized with tons of practice problems and multiple exams. FYI, he has too many problems that I didn't even finish all. I heard his depth course is excellent and you can't go wrong with that. 

I took EET on demand breadth and PM transportation. Passed on 1st try.


----------



## leggo PE (May 30, 2017)

AyanHein said:


> How's EET structural depth? I thought their structural portion for breadth was just ok.


I think their depth section was better than the structural breadth section. I thought the breadth structural section would be potentially difficult to follow for anyone who wasn't familiar with structures.

To be honest, I wasn't sure what to expect because I didn't find that much information for the structural depth EET class here, but it worked really well for me! The practice problems were great, and the lecture notes were very in depth. The practice exam at the end of the class was very challenging, but great practice. The lecture videos were in-depth and at times very time consuming, but this was good refreshing for me. Even doing structural stuff every day at work, I don't remember everything that I learned back in my college design and analysis classes.

Besides, it makes it ALL worth it when you see that you passed!


----------



## AyanHein (May 30, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> I think their depth section was better than the structural breadth section. I thought the breadth structural section would be potentially difficult to follow for anyone who wasn't familiar with structures.
> 
> To be honest, I wasn't sure what to expect because I didn't find that much information for the structural depth EET class here, but it worked really well for me! The practice problems were great, and the lecture notes were very in depth. The practice exam at the end of the class was very challenging, but great practice. The lecture videos were in-depth and at times very time consuming, but this was good refreshing for me. Even doing structural stuff every day at work, I don't remember everything that I learned back in my college design and analysis classes.
> 
> Besides, it makes it ALL worth it when you see that you passed!


Congrats! Glad we made it and don't have to do this again


----------



## leggo PE (May 30, 2017)

AyanHein said:


> Congrats! Glad we made it and don't have to do this again


Thanks, and congrats to you, too!


----------



## TME600 (May 30, 2017)

for WRE- EET, wouldn't have passed without it.


----------



## Peeks PE (May 30, 2017)

EET by a mile. I was able to pass all 3 tests first time with the help of EET Breadth/Depth and Seismic classes. You have to put the effort forth, but it will be well worth it in the end.


----------



## nickknightt (May 31, 2017)

EET for WRE Depth. Unquestionably. It is extremely well structured, with all the information you would need, so much so, I passed with studying only for 3-weeks. Nazrul is great.

For breadth, I wouldn't necessarily recommend EET, but it's probably better than just self-study, if you feel the need to take a review course.


----------



## Manyyearslater (Jun 1, 2017)

I attended the live Testmasters course in Dallas. There were approximately 100 people who received the training.  My degree is mechanical but I took the civil WRE course because my work experience is in the water/wastewater industry.  I could not have passed if it were not for the course.  The morning session course helped me prepare for the breadth topics while the WRE session was ok.  The course was 80 hours and I studied approximately 1.25 hours for each hour I was in the course.  My total preparation hours were 80 (course) + 100 (study + practice problems) equaling 180 hours.  I never could have passed the PE exam without Testmasters because I am an ME and I never took some of the topics in college.  I am also 46 so recollection of college material did not help.  Remember no course is perfect.  Also if you have someone to study along side of you, it really helps.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 1, 2017)

I agree on EET for the WRE depth.


----------



## Madpiper (Jun 1, 2017)

I took EET for both breadth and depth of WRE. Even though I didn't pass this go-around, I felt they were great classes, and the instructors are very accessible and respond to emails quickly. The binders that they provide are awesome. Depending on the discipline, the binders are all that you need. And, because I didn't pass, they let you take the course again, free of charge. I contacted Nazrul after I found out I didn't pass. He quickly responded with condolences followed by encouragement and offering to help a little more one-on-one! This guy really is awesome. I know I will pass in October!


----------



## Water_Resources (Jun 1, 2017)

I copied this post from my post at other thread. Hope it helps.

I joined EET water resources (breadth and depth) on demand in December 2016, but I did not start study until EET had started its breadth webinar courses which were 2nd week of Jan, 2017. From Jan 15, my strategy was to study 2-hrs every day and watch VIDEO every weekend (say 8-12 hrs of study which includes VIDEO). Webinar for Depth started from 2nd week of Feb. Even I paid for on-demand, EET's strategy was/is let on-demand students join webinar for problem-solving sessions, practice exams sessions and additional questions/answers sessions. Breadth portion was/is covered by three instructors. Dr. Najrul leads water resources (depth+breadth) and co-teaches soil mechanics and materials. he is very organized and I can say he developed one of the best possible binders for PE exam. His binder covers more than 90% of PE exam questions (for me). I did not study any other materials other than EET materials (depth). Honestly, I could not get enough time to study everything from of his binders, I wish I could. I did three practice test, one from NCEES, one from PPI and one simulated exam from EET. EET simulation was little difficult than the other two. I got 72 in EET simulation test. Dr. Nazrul told me I will get 10-15 % more in NCEES exam and I got 84%. I am giving all these details because I liked EET and I think you must get benefit from WRE course (if you can).  I paid about $1000 for both breadth and depth as I got 5% discount as well. It was really difficult to make a decision which one I should join. First, I was trying to join PPI, but it was too expensive for me, &gt;$2300, and had not in depth instruction or materials for WRE depth. Also, PPI breadth was taught by only one instructor which I do not fully agree that one instructor can be an expert on all. Hope this helps.


----------



## SC_CivilE (Jun 1, 2017)

I did not take a course but I have heard great things about Testmasters.  I wanted to take it, but my company wouldn't reimburse the expense.  They have a classroom version, live online version, and online "at your own pace" recorded lecture version.  They have a passing guarantee or you can retake the course for free.


----------



## RockChalk88 (Jul 13, 2017)

For anyone considering EET or Testmasters:

I took both the Testmasters in Dallas and the EET water resources depth classes before passing the PE-WRE on my first try in April 2017.  I was a B/C average student in college, and I graduated in 2012. I have not worked in a water resources related field since graduating.
 
Everyone at my company signed up for Testmasters in the past before taking the test, so I signed up for the class as well.  Most everyone at my company also did not pass the exam after taking the Testmasters course.  I knew I wanted to pass the first time, so I took the EET depth class with Nazrul in addition to the Testmasters course.  When it came to the water resources depth, the two classes were night and day.  Nazrul was one of, if not, the best teacher/professor I've ever had.  He taught you how to work the actual problems you would find on the test rather than focusing on theory like the Testmasters teacher did.  As a whole, Testmasters was a very poorly done class, and I cannot NOT recommend them enough.  EET was great, and I highly recommend, as Nazrul prepared me (never worked in water resources and not a good student) for the exam and I passed by a long shot.


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Jul 13, 2017)

EET will answer all your questions and clear any doubts. I've emailed them with my problems and they usually answer within the hour. BEWARE, if you take Test Masters ON DEMAND, nobody will answer any of your questions. That much I can say from experience. I would say EET is the way to go. Im trying PPI structural depth this time around, but will be reviewing my EET depth binder. The go to notes are excellent.


----------

